# iPod touch 4th gen problems



## eadricson (Feb 20, 2012)

I recently updated the software to IOS 5 and it lost all of my music and the two videos I had downloaded plus none of my apps will launch. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Restore your last backup in iTunes.


----------



## eadricson (Feb 20, 2012)

@DoubleHelix Can I hug you? Thank you so much.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

For all the grief some people give iTunes, it does have its advantages.

Glad it worked for you.


----------



## eadricson (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm thanking you for giving a clear answer. Just a quick question, where do I go to restore from previous back up? I'm just a little lightheaded now and can't find it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I thought your comment meant that it worked. When you click your iPod in iTunes, you should have a restore option.


----------



## eadricson (Feb 20, 2012)

You're the first person to actually give me a decent response.


----------



## eadricson (Feb 20, 2012)

It didn't work. I have another question. How can I save my notes?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What didn't work? The restore failed? With an error? What error? What notes?


----------



## eadricson (Feb 20, 2012)

It said that it restored from a backup from two days ago, but I went to try my iPod and it didn't restore. I want to know how I can save the notes that I have written in the notes app.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you have data that you didn't backup, and you ran a restore, it would be gone.

Here are the instructions for restoring an iPod. 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1414

Copy the notes to a cloud app like Simplenote.


----------



## eadricson (Feb 20, 2012)

In a weird twist, my apps started working again after I downloaded something off the app store and my music came back after I added a new song. I think I was successfully trolled by my iPod.


----------

